# How to fix a broken headlight adjuster?



## ghq99 (Feb 26, 2002)

My passenger headlight fine, but drivers won't go up even though being turned. any help


----------



## ghq99 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: How to fix a broken headlight adjuster? (ghq99)*

nevermind i fixed it.....the ball joint popped out of the adjusting cup.


----------



## reefdubz (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: How to fix a broken headlight adjuster? (ghq99)*

that same problem left me boggled for days...stupid ball joint


----------



## cerealkillah (Mar 16, 2004)

anyone got a pic of this?? tia!


----------



## cerealkillah (Mar 16, 2004)

bump! i would love to know how this ball joint look like since its been a few months that ive been trying to fix this thing w/o any luck...pls. somebody post a pic of this..thanks!


----------



## ghq99 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (cerealkillah)*

sorry don't have a digital camera.....but the way i put the ball back in the little cup was to tie a little string around the cup and put up on it towards the ball...you have to use alot of force to pop it back in, but when you do you'll know









ps----by the way it took two people to do this, one to hold the housing (removed whole thing from car) and me to pop the ball back into the cup
hope this helps, good luck


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (ghq99)*

Wow...I had the same thing happen to me. It took a while before I figured out what even happened. I left the headlight in the car. I was able to extend the ball out as far as it goes, and then using the string method (before I even read this post...great minds think alike) I was able to snap it back in place. But when I went to adjust the headlight, it popped back out of the socket again.
I'm afraid that the socket may be broken, but it seems unlikely considering the force needed to put the ball in. The "pop" also led me to believe it was well-seated. I wonder if the assemble was "caught" on something, thus prohibiting it from adjusting freely. Any ideas?


----------



## ghq99 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

just make sure your not going to the very extreme of the adjustment....what i did when i adjusted to make sure i went the opposite direction when i popped it out of the socket...then to do a adjust the lights according....using some electrical tape and my friends garage door. Search the net for this


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (ghq99)*

I let the dealer take care of it. Gotta love the warranty.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

an easy way I found of doing this is open the back cover, and take out the turn signal bulb. then shove your fingers in the turn signal hole and pull it until it the ball joint pops back into the cup!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (Lams)*

That's a cool idea. The dealer actually took my bumper off, removed the headlight unit, and replaced the adjuster ball. At least that's what they say.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Lams said:


> an easy way I found of doing this is open the back cover, and take out the turn signal bulb. then shove your fingers in the turn signal hole and pull it until it the ball joint pops back into the cup!


 I own you a beer.....was getting pissed and sore hands. This worked with it set all the wayone direction and pulling inside the light along with needlenose on the studry part of the plastic piece...tried string on my own, took off shoe and unlaced and pulled hard...it kept slipping. Turn + needlenose ftw )


----------

